

Twitter needs to offer a better explanation for why it killed off Politwoops - breyten
http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/06/a-eulogy-for-politwoops-killed-by-twitters-confusion-over-privacy-politics-and-journalism/

======
bikeshack
Part of the reason ties into centralization. If Twitter was plumbing, i.e it
formed the backbone of apps (which it does not, as their API is forever
shifting and not 'open' in the truest sense), then sites like this could be
tolerated. It would be perfectly okay to have an ecosystem of non-siloed data
which originally resided on Twitter's servers, but Twitter exercise ownership
for that data, and are using sites like this to make an example of people. A
bit sad really

